# Einsteigerprobleme beim Programmieren lernen



## Marc_82 (30. Dez 2008)

Hallo,

ich versuche mich schon seit einiger Zeit im Programmieren, komme aber über die Beispiele aus Büchern nicht wirklich hinweg. Könnt Ihr mir hier irgendwelche Tipps, Anregungen geben, was mir helfen könnte? Wie kann man lernen an Probleme programmiertechnisch heranzugehen, etc.

Viele Grüße,
Marc_82


----------



## Guest (30. Dez 2008)

Hi Marc_82,

wenn du schon die Programme aus den Büchern tippst, dann versuch doch mal diese selbst
umzugestalten oder nur einzelne Programmausschnitte anders gestalten.

Denk Dir doch ein kleines Programm selber aus, wie z.B. gebe ein Array von Zahlen mit Hilfe
einer Schleife aus usw.
Wenn du eigene kleine Prog. erfindetst wirst du immer weiter kommen. Nur das abtippen
ist nicht die Lösung.

Jemand hat mal hier im Forum gesagt, erst durch programmieren lernt man das Programmieren.

Hast du schon mit swing gearbeitet??

Grus chris


----------



## Marc_82 (30. Dez 2008)

Hallo chris,

danke für Deine Antwort. Ich probiere das mit dem Modifizieren auf jeden Fall aus. Das man programmieren erst durch das Programmieren lernt, habe ich auch schon oft gehört, und das glaube ich auch, aber oft mute ich mir dann viel zu viel zu, und bin dann frustriert, wenn es nicht klappt, und zu schwer ist, deshalb ist die Idee mit dem Modifzieren sehr gut. Nein, mit swing habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht gearbeitet, würde ich aber gerne machen, ich wußte nur nicht, ob das mit den GUI-Anwendungen momentan nicht noch zu kompliziert ist, würde mich aber sehr reizen.

Viele Grüße,
Marc_82


----------



## hdi (30. Dez 2008)

Ein paar Aufgaben für dich:

1) Java-Core : Was wird bei der Meldung in der letzten Zeile ausgegeben?


```
public static void main(String[] args){
     int a = 1, b = 2;
     a += b++;
     b = ++a;
     a = (2*a) + b++;
     System.out.println("a ist "+a+", b ist "+b+", a+b ist "+(a+b));
}
```

2) Umgang mit Arrays: Schreibe ein Programm, dass als Parameter mehrere Zahlen bekommt
(Aufrufen tut man es dann zB so: java MeinProgramm 23 1 12 93 18 5)

Das Programm soll folgendes auf dem Bildschirm ausgeben (Bsp):



> Die übergebene Liste von Zahlen war: 23 1 12 93 18 5
> Die Liste sortiert: 1 5 12 18 23 93
> Der kleinste Wert in der Liste: 1
> Der grösste Wert in der Liste: 93
> Der Durschnitt aller Zahlen in der Liste: 25.33



3) Umgang mit IO-Streams: Schreibe ein Programm, dass sich eine Zahl zwischen 1 und 10 ausdenkt. Der Benutzer
kann dann eine Zahl eingeben, und das Programm soll zurückgeben ob die Zahl korrekt erraten wurde.
Man hat 3 Versuche zum Erraten

Und wenn du das alles gemacht hast, noch etwas schweres:

4) GUI: Schreibe ein Programm, dass ein 10*10 Feld in einem Fenster anzeigt.
Die Felder sollen jeweils anklickbare JButtons sein. Das Programm versteckt einen Schatz
auf einem Feld, dann kann der User auf einzelne Felder klicken. Beim Klick auf ein Feld färbt sich dieses Feld
in einer Farbe: Blau, wenn der Schatz weiter als 3 Felder von dem geklickten Feld entfernt ist, rot wenn der
Schatz in der Nähe ist (<3 Felder Abstand), und Grün wenn der Schatz gefunden wurde.

Ich kann dir gern noch tausend weitere Bsp und Anregungen geben, wenn du willst 
Und wenn davon etwas zu schwer ist, nicht verzweifeln. Du kannst dich ja melden wenn du irgendwo nicht weiterkommst.


----------



## Guest (30. Dez 2008)

Was benutzt Du denn für eine Programmierumgebung?? Ich nutze Eclipse 3.3.

Mich würde auch interessieren, wie lange Du dich schon mit Java beschäftigst.

Was Frustration angeht...da wirst Du noch oft so :shock:  vor deinem Monitor sitzen
oder auch so :autsch: . Aber wichtig ist :###  und nochmals  :### .

Wenn Du mit swing angefangen hast, wirst Du sehr viel und sehr lange damit beschäftig sein.

Gruß chris


----------



## TrioxX (30. Dez 2008)

> wenn du schon die Programme aus den Büchern tippst, dann versuch doch mal diese selbst
> umzugestalten oder nur einzelne Programmausschnitte anders gestalten.



Das ist ein guter Tip, den es in jeder Programmiersprache zu beachten gilt. Siehe PHP (in meinem Falle). Oder auch HTML (auch wenn es keine Programmiersprache ist, aber man lernt zu verstehen...).

Ich sage es immer so: Mache aus einer 1 eine 2 und siehe, was passiert. So habe ich mir über mehrere Jahre das beigebracht, was ich kann. Auch wenn JAVA nicht dazu gehört  Aber es ist wirklich so. Learning-by-doing. Nur so lernst du zu verstehen, was du da überhaupt machst und was etwas wie auslöst.


----------



## ARadauer (31. Dez 2008)

ich bin der meinung, dass man wirklich mal ein kleines projekt braucht... wie willst du über beispiele aus büchern hingweg kommen? wie meinst du das?
probier einfach was anderes, schreib eine adressverwaltung, pacman, schiffchen versenken... da werden dann konkret probleme auftauchen und durch das lösen solcher probleme wird man dann immer besser...


----------



## Marc_82 (31. Dez 2008)

Vielen lieben Dank für Eure zahlreichen Antworten, Tipps, Hinweise. Da werde ich einige Zeit beschäftigt sein, aber ich denke so komme ich weiter. Vielen Dank auch für die Aufgaben. 

Das mit dem Projekt ist ein guter Ansatz, aber ich denke das ist noch komplex, ich fange erst mal kleiner an, und werde dann sehen, dass ich weiterkomme. 

Ich programmieren seit ca. 3-4 Jahren, aber nur hobbymäßig, und mit vielen Pausen zwischendurch, weil ich aus Frust immer wieder mal aufgegeben habe, aber dann doch wieder angefangen habe, weil es mich immer wieder gereizt hat, und nicht losgelassen hat, ich hatte damals aber mit C++ angefangen, und nicht mit Java, vielleicht war das für den Anfang ja auch etwas zu happig. 

Vor allem darf ich wohl nicht gleich aufgeben, wenn ich mal nicht weiterkomme ...


----------



## Landei (1. Jan 2009)

Für neue Herausforderungen ist immer das hier gut (wenn man _ein wenig_ Mathie mag): http://projecteuler.net/


----------



## frapo (1. Jan 2009)

Hallo Marc_82,

wenn Aufgaben für dich eine gute Sache sind, um Zusammenhänge zu verstehen oder zu trainieren, dann könnte vielleicht folgendes Buch etwas für Dich sein: Elisabeth Jung - Java 6 Das Übungsbuch. Meines Wissens gibt es da mittlerweile sogar einen zweiten Band zu. 

Wo man auch noch nette Aufgaben finden kann, sind die Websites entsprechender Fachschaften diverser Unis. 

Und vielleicht das wichtigste: immer am Ball bleiben, nie aufgeben, dich nie demotivieren lassen. Wenn Kummer auftritt, gleich welcher Art, meld dich hier im Forum 

Gruß
frapo


----------



## Marc_82 (1. Jan 2009)

Hallo frapo, und alle Anderen,



			
				frapo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo Marc_82,
> 
> wenn Aufgaben für dich eine gute Sache sind, um Zusammenhänge zu verstehen oder zu trainieren, dann könnte vielleicht folgendes Buch etwas für Dich sein: Elisabeth Jung - Java 6 Das Übungsbuch. Meines Wissens gibt es da mittlerweile sogar einen zweiten Band zu.
> 
> ...



ja, Übungen sind für mich eine gute Möglichkeit, um Zusammenhänge zu verstehen, und zu üben. Das Buch klingt sehr interessant. Ich werde mich auch mal auf den Fachschaften der Unis umsehen. 

Ich werde mich bemühen, mich nicht unterkriegen zu lassen, danke für den Tipp, Hinweis, dass ich mir hier im Forum bei Kummern, wenn ich hängen bleibe jederzeit melden kann.

Viele Grüße,
Marc_82


----------



## muemmel_0811 (1. Jan 2009)

Schau Dir auch mal dieses Buch hier an:
http://www.amazon.de/Java-von-Kopf-...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1230846687&sr=8-1

Ich find es total genial, denn neben Java als Programmiersprache lernst Du hier auch noch so einiges über OOP. Es liest sich allerdings nicht, wie die anderen Bücher, die Du bisher gelesen hast - es ist anders, aber genial. Außerdem gibt es in jedem Kapitel Aufgaben, zu denen es auch selbstverständlich Lösungen gibt.

Und dann geh einfach mal mit ein paar offenen Augen und Ohren durch die Welt - mir kommen mittlerweile immer wieder kleinere Progamm-Ideen, was man denn nicht alles mal so schreiben könnte - klar, bin sicher nicht die erste, die die Idee hatte, aber darum geht es ja auch nicht  :wink: 

Viel Erfolg!

Grüße vom muemmel_0811


----------

